# Rocky slayer 06 ersatzteile woher??



## Deleted 132705 (20. März 2016)

habe heute mir mal die lagerung meines rocky slayer anschauen wollen und wollte die lager nochmal mit ner fettpackung versehen. beim lösen der lagerachsen erschrak ich dann. der bolzen des hebels, war locker. nahc der demontage sah ich, das er bündig mit der schraube abgerissen ist. wo krieg ich nun diesen nach?

davon abgesehen das ich das ganze für eine fehlkonstruktion halte. viel zu empfindliches alu mit zu dünner wandung und dann zu kurze "schrauben".









hab bei bikes.com schon was gefunden, aber nicht für das modell und nur als boltkit für horrende summen.


----------



## Dreamworks (20. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> habe heute mir mal die lagerung meines rocky slayer anschauen wollen und wollte die lager nochmal mit ner fettpackung versehen. beim lösen der lagerachsen erschrak ich dann. der bolzen des hebels, war locker. nahc der demontage sah ich, das er bündig mit der schraube abgerissen ist. wo krieg ich nun diesen nach?
> 
> davon abgesehen das ich das ganze für eine fehlkonstruktion halte. viel zu empfindliches alu mit zu dünner wandung und dann zu kurze "schrauben".
> 
> ...


Schreib Rocky Mountain direkt in Canada ne Mail... das ist meistens günstiger als über die Händler hier. 
Wenn ich was brauche, schreib ich ne kurze Mail und bekomm es dann aus Quebec per DHL Express recht schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. März 2016)

oh man... dazu noch gesehen das einer der spacer der zwischen rahmen und lager sitzt fehlt... denke das war die hauptursache für den bruch.

versand nach übersee is auch nich ohne und ich nu auch nich unbedingt fliessend englisch kann...

edit: seh ich das richtig, das es die seite bikes.com ist? dann kann ich mich freuen... dort fand ich nur nen boltkit für nen vermögen...


----------



## Dreamworks (20. März 2016)

Naja, ich kann dir nur sagen das es der günstigste Weg ist. Du kannst mal Frank von Radsportkimmerle fragen, wenn es die Teile noch gibt wird er es sicher besorgen können. Der Versand aus Canada liegt bei 20 Dollar das find ich ok


----------



## Dreamworks (20. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> oh man... dazu noch gesehen das einer der spacer der zwischen rahmen und lager sitzt fehlt... denke das war die hauptursache für den bruch.
> 
> versand nach übersee is auch nich ohne und ich nu auch nich unbedingt fliessend englisch kann...
> 
> edit: seh ich das richtig, das es die seite bikes.com ist? dann kann ich mich freuen... dort fand ich nur nen boltkit für nen vermögen...


Bikes.com ist Rocky Mountain und was da im Shop ist hat keinerlei Aussagekraft. Du wirst dich wundern was so ein Kit hier in EUR kostet


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. März 2016)

Hab das ganze nun bei nem örtlichen Händler mal angefragt. für den bolzen und die Scheibe wollen die wohl 39 Euro haben... krasser kurs für kleinkram


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2016)

ein knüller... heute aus mißtrauen, weil der örtliche händler mir nichtmal genau den lieferumfang benennen konnte, mal bei bike-action angerufen.

die information dort vor ort hat mein vertrauen in den "local dealer" zerstört. denn, die 39 euro incl versand wären nur für bolzen mit abschlussmutter gewesen. die lustige "conical washer" in 12x4mm kostet nochmal dezente 6 euro mehr. ich bezahl also für ne schraube, mutter und ne scheibe 45 euro. stolzer kurs.


----------



## Dreamworks (29. März 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ein knüller... heute aus mißtrauen, weil der örtliche händler mir nichtmal genau den lieferumfang benennen konnte, mal bei bike-action angerufen.
> 
> die information dort vor ort hat mein vertrauen in den "local dealer" zerstört. denn, die 39 euro incl versand wären nur für bolzen mit abschlussmutter gewesen. die lustige "conical washer" in 12x4mm kostet nochmal dezente 6 euro mehr. ich bezahl also für ne schraube, mutter und ne scheibe 45 euro. stolzer kurs.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 477894


Würde sagen das ist okay. Es gab schon weit schlimmere Preise von bikeaction.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. März 2016)

jo, denke, am ende bau ichs wohl doch selber. werde die achse mit ner madenschraube "schienen" und aussen ne scheibe und mutter aufsetzen. die bastellösung sieht am ende wohl eh genauso aus wie das teure original von rocky...

für mich ist das schlicht wucher


----------



## hugolost (8. April 2016)

Alle Bolzen zusammen mit den Ringen kosten 80€.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. April 2016)

dann empfinde ich die preispolitik von bikeaction recht derb.

welche bezugsadresse hast du deswegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathaniel (27. Mai 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> dann empfinde ich die preispolitik von bikeaction recht derb.
> 
> welche bezugsadresse hast du deswegen?


Hi,

haben Sie Ihr Problem schon lösen können?
An meinem 2007er SLAYER ist mir die Schraube abgerissen (die Achse ist noch ganz).
Hab mir jetzt das ganze Kit bestellt-wie lang ist denn die Achse von Ihnen?
Vielleicht passt da ja was.

Nathaniel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (27. Mai 2016)

hab mir mit ner 12er schraube geholfen. beim kit werden aber andere bolzen bei sein, da rocky die konstruktion geändert hat.


----------



## Nathaniel (28. Mai 2016)

War nur eine Idee  

Nathaniel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Mai 2016)

was bei mir defekt ist, sieht man ja oben auf der zeichnung. wenn ich richtig liege, ist der dazugehörige bolzen 81mm lang (art. nr. 13180350-81). da die konstruktion von innen auf aussengewinde geändert wurde, liegt dort nun ne mutter bei, die würde mir im ernstfall auch fehlen.


----------

